# Flood Tide Reds



## kwarner (Jun 28, 2017)

Here's a few shots from last week's flood tides!


----------



## jason t garrett (Jun 28, 2017)

Awesome  pics


----------



## FishermanSailor (Jun 29, 2017)

It's been awhile.  Love seeing your pics.  Always great composition.


----------



## kwarner (Jun 29, 2017)

Yes it has Fisherman Sailor.  Haven't posted in a long time I figured I would share a few from a recent trip.  Thanks for the kind words.  Now if I could only figure out how to fish more???!!


----------



## Hoss78 (Jun 29, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## kwarner (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Rabun (Jul 10, 2017)

Very nice photography...Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sea trout (Jul 11, 2017)

Perfect fish and nice camera!!!!!!!!


----------



## GLS (Jul 11, 2017)

I see you still use pb for photos.  You sticking with it?  Gil


----------



## kwarner (Jul 14, 2017)

Photobucket GLS?  I only use it to post photos to a forum.  Other than that I don't.  Have you found a better/ easier option?


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jul 17, 2017)

For some reason I can not see any photos if PB is used....


----------



## brriner (Jul 19, 2017)

Photobucket has decided that, if you want to share pics on a third party site, you need to pay them #$300-$400 a year now.  I've downloaded all my pics from the site in case they decide to start charging just to store them.


----------



## kwarner (Jul 22, 2017)

What does everyone use now?


----------



## sea trout (Jul 22, 2017)

Oh wow that sucks these pictures don't show up on my screen any more either!!! And these were some REAL GOOD pictures!


----------



## GLS (Jul 22, 2017)

Fortunately, this site allows direct uploading without an intermediary forum host.  When in "reply", click the paperclip at the screen top and use the "browse" feature to find the photo on your computer and upload.  I currently use www.jpgbox.com to post to forums.  It's free and easy to use.  imgur; hunt101, Flickr and others are also free.  Each has its own foibles.  Gil
PS:  PB is now $399.99 per year minimum to post photos to a forum.  Photos can still be stored for no cost.


----------



## m1garand30064 (Jul 25, 2017)

kwarner said:


> What does everyone use now?



www.imgur.com


----------



## trippcasey (Jul 25, 2017)

I just resize mine and post them here. Seems easier to me. You can resize them in the Windows photo editor program or any photoshop program on your PC.


----------



## trippcasey (Jul 25, 2017)

I cant see them either.


----------



## Scallen (Sep 3, 2017)

m1garand30064 said:


> www.imgur.com



I use VGY. Would love to see the pics re-posted. I was down there for that tide, wondering how it would fish. Unfortunately, I was with the wife and - gasp! - mother-in-law on Driftwood beach. I'd never seen the water that high.


----------



## BornNRaised (Sep 3, 2017)

Pics are gone


----------



## kwarner (Sep 18, 2017)

Trying to figure out the easiest way to post now. Also attempting to remember which photos I posted...........


----------



## kwarner (Sep 19, 2017)

*Reds*

Here's a few shots, not sure which I posted originally?  Have more I'll share soon.


----------



## Scallen (Sep 19, 2017)

Oh sweet! The color capture on number two is awesome.


----------

